# Water Bowl Advice?



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Due to the overwhelming thoughts on bottles vs. bowls, I am trying to get Winston to drink from a bowl. I was watching him last night, and he went up to the bowl, had a lick or two, then drank out of the bottle. Before I went to bed I marked the water level on the bottle and it looks like he was drinking out of that instead of the bowl.

All of the threads I found in searching indicated people having a "no issues" switch to the bowl, so I am wondering if I should just take the bottle out? If I do and he doesn't like the bowl how long do I wait to put the bottle back in? It seems like when given both options the bottle is the one he chooses, so should I just not give him an option?


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I personally prefer bottle most cause its much easier to clean, I tried switching Sonic to a bowl, he used it mainly as his bathroom lol, every day it would have poop floating around so I got him a bottle, and it shows he likes the bottle better, he never drank from the bowl in the first place. I guess what they prefer is up to them, its all up to the hedgehog I guess.


----------



## sic_infested (Jan 8, 2009)

i wish my hedgie would drink from a bottle... its wierd cuz the breeder said he drank from both and at my house looks like he won't give his bottle a second thought...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use a bottle and a bowl.
I put the bowl filled with water underneath the water bottle and let the hedgie choose witch one he or she wants.


----------



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

LarryT said:


> I use a bottle and a bowl.
> I put the bowl filled with water underneath the water bottle and let the hedgie choose witch one he or she wants.


This is what I do as well. They usually always choose the dish but if they spill the water or drop something in it, then they still have water available with the bottle.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

I actually do have the dish right under the bottle, like he has to see the dish to use his bottle :lol: Looks like the dish water didn't go down again last night but the bottle water did. Oh well, I will just keep putting both there and he will get the idea eventually I'm sure. It took him two weeks to decide he likes to run on a wheel, so maybe he's just a slow learner


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I switched mine from bottle to bowl. I put the bowl right under the bottle so they would know it was there. I left it that way for a week and then took the bottle away on a night that I could stay up and watch them. They drank from the bowl right in front of me right away. They are fine.


----------

